# kilogrametro



## Abene7

Hola! Como se dice la unidad de medida Kilogrametro en Ingles? Perdonen pero no tengo una idea de como se dira.
Gracias.


----------



## danielfranco

Esto es algo nuevo para mí: conozco el kilómetro y el kilogramo. Significan "mil metros" y "mil gramos", en el lenguaje de medidas internacionales.

¿Pero kilogrametro? ¿A qué equivale?

D


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, ya veo que hay varios sitios que tienen la palabra "kilogrameter" como medida de la energía de un kilogramo de masa en un metro.

Pero me quedan dudas. Digo, creo que las medidas SI para fuerza son en "watts". En fin…
D


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. En inglés, es "kilogra*mm*eter". Es una unidad de trabajo y equivale al "julio": 1 kg-fuerza x 1 metro.
Vatio es una unidad de potencia, o sea, que en este caso sería: 1 W = 1 J/1 s.
Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

En ese caso, ni siquiera se escriben como una sola palabra en inglés, sino con guión: kilogram-meter. Como sea, si fuera kilogramo-fuerza, sería entonces un "kilopond", ¿no?

Y si se escribe con guión, entonces es la medida estándard (dividida por segundos) para el vector momento.

Bueno, al menos es lo que dice el Google… Yo qué sé…
D


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. Yo lo he encontrado como una sola palabra, sin guión (diccionario politécnico de _Federico Beigbeder Atienza_). Kilopondio y kilogramo-fuerza son sinónimos, se puede decir de ambas formas.
En cuanto a lo del vector momento, ahí sí que ya me pierdo...


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, bueno, es que el Google decía algo así que el kilogramo-metro/segundo era como se medía el "momentum". Lo del Newton dizque que se usa para el "impulse". Hasta donde yo me acuerdo, allá, en la prehistoria de la década de los ochentas, alguna vez me dijeron en la preparatoria que esos dos conceptos eran "vectores". Vaya usté a saber…

En fin: kilogrammeter. Amén.
D


----------



## Ilialluna

Si no recuerdo mal, Julio = Newton x metro, o sea, Trabajo = Fuerza x Desplazamiento. Y me parece que Fuerza = Masa/aceleración, o sea, Kilopondio = kilogramo-masa/s2.
Y si hablas de "Prehistoria de los 80", imagínate que yo me remonto a la "Prehistoria de los 70" (y además de primeros de los 70, para más inri). Y como la memoria se va perdiendo, y mucho, yo de momentos y de vectores no me acuerdo de nada. Cosas de la edad...


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola a todos:
Kilográmetro (con tilde) o kilogramo-metro es la magnitud de lo siguiente (todo significa lo mismo): 
-momento de una fuerza con respecto a un punto
-fuerza de torsión
-torque
Como se dijo, es kilogrammeter o kilogram-meter.


----------



## joseluisblanco

No conozco el _kilopond_, pero por deducción, al no incluir unidades de distancia (kilo: mil; pond (?) ¿pound?, ¿libra?) no parece tener que ver con esto (corríjanme si me equivoco).

Y con respecto a trabajo, energía, que son sinónimos (no así impulso, que es otra cosa) es cierto que tienen las mismas unidades, kilogramo (fuerza) y metro, pero como ya dijeron se expresa en Joules (J) y otras unidades que no recuerdo. A lo sumo se puede decir _kilogramo metro_ pero no kilográmetro para este caso.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Supongo que si se trata de BrE, será kilogram-metre o kilogrammetre.


----------



## Abene7

Gracias! Ya veo que desate una polemica!


----------

